# TOJIRO vs FUJITORA



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

wondering what the differences are, if any, between the 2 lines. They both seem to be made by the same people and of the same materials.
Looking to get a beater knife to use during service that can be banged around a little. I was gonna get a tojiro, but when I did a few searches fujitora kept popping up.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Both are Tojiro made knives. 

***We're pleased to announce that "FUJITORA" brand is developed for Japanese domestic market, in response to Japanese quality-demanding customers' expectation.***


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

They're selling for exactly the same price as the DP. And they look pretty much the same.


----------

